# 721 QZE Shooting backwards underneath???



## racerdave (Dec 20, 2016)

I have used this blower several times now. When eating into snow and moving forward blowing there is a constant stream of snow that shoots backwards on the driveway from under neath the blower. This is on flat level blacktop. It is like it is missing a scraper flap or something. Everything is there and I don't see any adjustment. Owners manual is worthless. any advice? Thanks for any help.

Sorry for the double thread. Moderator pleas delete one.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Owner's manual isn't worthless. FWIW you will not get 100% removal with your blower. There are small discrepancies in your surface you are cleaning and that, coupled with a rigid scraper bar is enough to make for some blowback, especially with dry, light, fluffy snow. I have an ss522 ariens with new scraper and paddles and it does it as well. Every ss blower I have ever owned has had some blowback. There are no adjustments on these parts and they should be replaced at the same time when they are worn down.
The machine is propelled by the paddles striking the surface that is being cleaned. This means that they are lower than the scraper bar. If this were reversed and the scraper bar was in full contact, your paddles would no longer propel your machine and you would have to push it.


----------



## racerdave (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks Joe. That all makes sense. Snow blowers are new to me. I have been using Wheel Horse's with a plow since 1965, tough to equal that with this blower. I still stand by my comment though, that the owners manual is worthless.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - kinda depends on how wet and heavy it is too though.... You migh check that your skid shoes are adjusted so that when it's resting on a flat smooth surface you only have about 1/8' gap on the scraper bar. As the shoes wear down, you need to lower them accordingly. Don't just let the scraper bar get dragged to death like so many people do.... 

I think youll find out that in the fluffier snows it will do a great job of getting 90% of the snow.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

bad69cat said:


> You migh check that your skid shoes are adjusted so that when it's resting on a flat smooth surface you only have about 1/8' gap on the scraper bar.


 
Sorry bad69cat, this is a single stage Toro with no shoes, and a self adjusting scraper.

Lifting up slightly on the handle will help propel the machine forward. Lifting up to much will cause blow back under the machine like you are experiencing.


----------



## racerdave (Dec 20, 2016)

Grunt said:


> Sorry bad69cat, this is a single stage Toro with no shoes, and a self adjusting scraper.
> 
> Lifting up slightly on the handle will help propel the machine forward. Lifting up to much will cause blow back under the machine like you are experiencing.


Blowback is with no lifting. If that is the way it is, then Que SeRa SeRa..........


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

If this is not a brand new machine and the scraper bar is ok check the condition of the rubber paddles. There are wear indicators on them. 

If worn down, they're smaller in diameter, thus requiring the operator to tilt the machine further forward to create propulsion

the additional tilt requirement increases the chances of the scraper bar lifting off the ground and allowing snow under the machine and towards the operator


----------

